# Shoot Me on a Rooted Stock Tbolt



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey all,

I have a quick question. When I was using my droid eris with shoot me and was using various roms, I was able to take screen shots of movies that I was watching if I wanted.

Now with the thunderbolt, I can do everything but take screen shots of the movies playing. Does anyone know if it is due to running the rooted stock rom?

Has anyone tried who is running a different rom and can they post here if they can take screen shots of movies.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## pennie57 (Jul 18, 2011)

Works fine on every rom I've used, including stock


----------



## sikyou (Jul 11, 2011)

I have no clue, I just wanted to say what's up jrocker!!

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks pennie, I will keep checking...

Whats up Sik. Long time no speak. Hope all is well... Great to hear from you. Have you done a rom for Tbolt? :grin2:


----------



## .ZIP (Jul 15, 2011)

Use Drocap2 bro


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

Drocap2 works and has worked fine for me.


----------



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

I've always used shootme since my droid 1 days.. worked just fine on my TB.


----------



## SUB-dawg (Jul 14, 2011)

yep use drocap2, best screenshot app for any android phone.


----------

